# Ce5 Coil Heads.



## Johnny2Puffs (28/10/13)

My CE5 coil head has a long tube with a female thread. My Vivi Nova has a short coil head with a male thread. 
Problem now is that it seems to me that they now have a standard coil head that fit on CE5/6/7 and the 
Vivi Nova. ie. The short one like my Vivi Nova. 
Where can I get the long ones as I searched to no avail. I still have 2 new unused ones and I don't want to dump them. Eciggies has them but way expensive.


----------



## CraftyZA (28/10/13)

Only supplier I know of is eciggies. I've got 3 or 4 CE5's lying around somewhere simply because They are too expensive to run. I bought my wife some protank mini's, and she's now using that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (28/10/13)

Vape King also has and I dont think thier Pricing is too bad, maybe pop them a mail?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (28/10/13)

Thanks guys. Will do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (30/10/13)

Nada nix. Will have to change to another carto.


----------



## CraftyZA (30/10/13)

Johnny2Puffs said:


> Nada nix. Will have to change to another carto.


I can really recommend the protank mini. I've not worked with the second version, but at least with the protank mini you can get coils from skyblue at R80 for a pack of 5. So that works out to R16 per coil. Much better than the suppliers that sell coils at R30 or R40 per coil.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (30/10/13)

CraftyZA said:


> I can really recommend the protank mini. I've not worked with the second version, but at least with the protank mini you can get coils from skyblue at R80 for a pack of 5. So that works out to R16 per coil. Much better than the suppliers that sell coils at R30 or R40 per coil.


I had that in mind but I don't like the metal tip. Will have to wait for the replaceable tips to get stocked and the higher ohm coils. I prefer the 2.5 to 3.0 ohm. Actually my LavaTube don't work at lower than 2,8 ohm for some strange reason. Nasty burned taste.
My SVD's have arrived and will pick them up this avie. Maybe they will work at lower ohms.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

